# 420 racher cv boots big problems



## reddawg816 (May 3, 2009)

I have a 2009 420 rancher at. I tear my rear outer cv boot every time in ride in the creek. Its filling up with rocks i did know if any one new a way to fix this any help would be awsome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CV Boot Guards? Something to help keep the rocks away from it.


----------



## greenzilla816 (May 24, 2009)

my friend got one and his does the same thing. It looks like a really bad design, and no wy to fix it fo good. he wraps abunch of electric tape aroundthe bands to fill the gap between the band and the spindle so it is harder for rcks to get in there . he has t rewrap itall the time , but it is better than replacing the boots every weekend.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> CV Boot Guards? Something to help keep the rocks away from it.


I agree...sounds like when your tires are digging in the creek bottom the rocks take their toll on the boots, a good set of stick stoppers/cv guards should do the trick. There are many brands out there to choose from and can be gotten through our sponsers on mimb or the stealership, or online places like ebay...I personally just got rid of some Aluminum Products guards from my brute before it got big and they offer alot of protection to the inner and outter cv's.


----------

